# How To Get The Clippers Into The Playoffs



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

ok here are 5 easy steps to get the Clippers into the playoffs

1. pass the damn ball to Q

2. trade ely, maggette, and dooling for jamal crawford

3. hire new cheerleaders

4. trade odom for some veteran bum

5. have a starting lineup of...
C - Olowokandi
PF - Brand
SF - Miles
SG - Q
PG - Crawford


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

That's the exact opposite of what they need to do. 



> 1. pass the damn ball to Q


I think that needs to be re-phrased a bit. It should be "Get Q to pass the damn ball."



> 2. trade ely, maggette, and dooling for jamal crawford


LMFAO - You can't be serious. 

A. Dooling and Crawford have similar trade value. Both were mid lottery picks in the same draft who have battled injuries, but have shown flashes of their ability.

B. Maggette is worth more than Jamal Crawford.

C. Melvin Ely is worth as much as Jamal Crawford(Ely was a lottery pick, and at best you would get late lotto pick for JC).

Thats just a completely retarded trade all the way through. The Clippers give up way too much. 



> 3. hire new cheerleaders


Their cheerleaders look damn good already.



> 4. trade odom for some veteran bum


Yeah, that makes sense.

Maybe the Bulls should just send off Jalen Rose for some veteran bum.



> 5. have a starting lineup of...
> C - Olowokandi
> PF - Brand
> SF - Miles
> ...


And with that, the Clippers put themselves right back in the lottery.

If your post was made for humor, nice job. It is pretty laughable. If it's meant to actually express your opinion, then try again please.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, I wasent too sure either. If its a joke, good one. Why try to get Jamal Crawford? That makes no sence at all. B Diddy or Miller would be nice, but Crawford? Why not just start Dooling and see pretty much the same stats? I agree that Maggette should be traded just because there's him, Q, Miles and Odom playing the same 2 spots. If one of the 4 go, I'd definatly pick him. As for trading Odom, IF a trade goes down, which I for one hope it doesnt, then why not trade for someone good. Trading a future allstar for some cap filler punk doesnt make any sence. Then again though, you could just be joking.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, it turns out you won't have to try to get Jamal Crawford laugh: ) because you got Andre Miller instead.


----------

